# NetBeans 7.3 mi się wiesza

## JaGenau

Chcę sobie popisać. Odpalam nowy projekt i zawiesza mi się na tym:

na tym, o.

Jeden typ (nieużywający Gentoo) powiedział mi, że miał podobny problem i pomogło wgranie Javy od Oracle. Wgrałam, nie pomogło. O co chodzi? Chcę popisać, a nie użerać się z pierdołami.

----------

## gexcite

Mi się też wieszał, ale na czym innym. Pomogła zmiana na javę od Oracle. A przełączyłeś system na nową javę? Sama się nie przełączy.

----------

## JaGenau

Przełączyłam sobie na Orakla i NB przestało w ogóle się odpalać. Dochodziło do ładowania modułów i padało. Przełączyłam jednak Icedtea na nowszą wersję i już działa. Wiedziałam, że znowu chodzi o jakąś bzdurę  :Laughing: 

----------

